# Moto SLVR L7c sync to computer.



## hhdansa (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Im Ana and i just bought the same phone. I've been trying to get my computer to sync music files to it but after the instalation wizard comes on it says that the drivers for the device are not installed. The phone didn't come with a Micro SD card so i dont know if that is the problem.:4-dontkno


----------

